# Minnewaukan Winter FFFFishtival



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Minnewaukan Community Club is holding their first ever "Minnewaukan Winter FFFFishtival on Saturday, March 4, 2006.

They are planning on activities throughout the day at the city boat ramp on the east side of town. More information is posted at Randys Bait Shop on HWY 281 in Minnewaukan or by calling 701-473-5440. Raffle/Entry Tickets are only $2.

Prizes

1st- 2-man Frabill Portable Fish House
2nd- Portable DVD player
3rd- $100 cash
Numerous Other Prizes

Grand Prize drawing held at 4pm. Need not be present to win. Seperate prizes are awarded for fishing contestants. You must have a raffle ticket to fish in the fisheree.

Boundaries are pretty wide open. Hwy 281 North to HWY19 East to Grahams Island Road, Then to the State Park, Across zeibachs pass and the South shore all the way back to Minnewaukan. Pretty much all of the flats.

I think the whole thing gets started early Saturday morning at the boat ramp. Not quite sure on the exact time but i would imagine somewhere inbetween 8-9am. If you have any questions, call the number or just ask them here, i should be able to answer them.


----------

